# Your fav Smokey Eye?



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 8, 2009)

What shadows do you use to create your favorite smokey eye look? Please include placement too if u can!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!<3


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

I use my Smoke Signals Smoking Eyes Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Next to Nothing, Satin Taupe, Smoking and Showstopper


----------



## MissResha (Apr 8, 2009)

^^i want that quad so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but one of my favorite smokey eyes is actually using Hey and Howzat e/s from the Fafi Eyes 1 quad, and then really deepening it with Signed, Sealed e/s (which may be my fav shadow for smokey looks)


----------



## Tahti (Apr 8, 2009)

I usually use Gesso, Typographic, Carbon and Espresso for a smokey eye ^_^

I covet that quad too -___-


----------



## n_c (Apr 8, 2009)

Fav smokey combo? I use satin taupe on lid and crease, black tied/carbon outer < and brule to highlight.


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 8, 2009)

I use Knight Divine and Deep Truth, but when I want just a basic eye, Carbon and Bronze.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Mont Black
Carbon
Après Ski
Nylon


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the warm eyes palette from 2008. Sweet joy on lid, real drama on crease and outer v, gentle heat on upper crease, nylon to highlight and smoking from smoke signals quad to deepen outer v.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 8, 2009)

Does it have to be a black smokey eye?   I love using Blackground under club with some carbon or black tied at the crease and Rice paper as a highlight.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I use my Smoke Signals Smoking Eyes Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Next to Nothing, Satin Taupe, Smoking and Showstopper 




_

 

You are so lucky! I really got a lot of things from this collection and just couldn't afford the quads.  I wish they would come out with this again.  Everyone that I have seen wear it looked great.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 8, 2009)

ricepaper is my fav highlight evar!


----------



## MissVega (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of how a really black/dark smokey eye looks on me, so I use softer colours.

My fav smokey eye look I use
Pink Freeze E/S
Hepcat e/s
mothbrown e/s (from Barbie)
helium pigment
Sometimes I blend Viz-a-violet pigment in as well

I admit my smokey eye is wimpy! lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the smokey eyes pallette from holiday 2008 and I still haven't touched carbon, I'm intimidated by it's matte blackness.










If I do decide to make it darker and more dramatic I'll use some Black Tied e/s over Moth Brown for the outer V.

If I'm doing a stage Smokey eye I'll use
Milk Pigment
violet pigment
a pigment I "made" by mixing helium, pink pearl, frost and milk pigments
black tied e/s 

apparently I can't do a smokey eye without using some pink or purple or both


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 8, 2009)

I would love suggestions on placement for someone with a lot of geography 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have large eyelids and when I do a smokey eye on myself I look like someone kicked me in the face!  I can do it on other people, but can't seem to make it work on myself.

Thanks!


----------



## sparkle1017 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been using Nylon on the inner part of my lid and in towards the middle, Smoke & Diamonds on the outer third and crease, carbon in outer v and to darken the crease and line. I add some Smoke & Diamonds to the lower lash line as well with the carbon. The combo makes a gorgeous smokey eye in my opinion. I don't do this as often as I would like to because I am so afraid of running out of Smoke & Diamonds! I really need a backup...or 3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to try everyone else's suggestions on here though. They sound awesome!


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 8, 2009)

yogurt on lid, sketch and shadowy lady in the crease and to line. thats my favorite, makes brown eyes pop.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 8, 2009)

My favorite smokey eye is purple, and these are the steps to achieve it:
Shale on the lid
Nocturnelle on the crease, outer C & upper lashline
Blackberry on the upper lashline
Trax on the lid
Vanilla pigment on the browbone and inner corners
Star Violet in the crease
Prunella smudged under the lower lashline
Nocturnelle & Trax on the lower lashline
Touch Up Stick on the waterline


----------



## User49 (Apr 9, 2009)

Always ALWAYS blackground paint pot as a base with some other colour and carbon in the crease of the eye. I also HAVE to get the no 35 lashes out and smolder on the waterline! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also tend to use Wedge a lot to soften the edge of whatever dark colour is on the crease of my eye at the time...

Favorite colours to put on the lid with this look:

Knight Divine, Club, Beauty Marked, ANY Pigments :0)

Here are some of my faves I've done:


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 9, 2009)

(As seen in my avatar)

My go-to black/gray smoky eye is knight, pandemonium, or any kind of gray shadow on top of black black chromaline on the lid with soft brown in the crease, black tide or carbon in the outer v and vanilla (or any light color) as a highlight. 

And, of course, false lashes that change the wind's direction when I blink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Glitternmyveins, the lining in the last photo is amazing!


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 9, 2009)

I love the Holiday 2008 Smokey Eyes Palette. I use the light silver, med-dark grey and Carbon, with the darkest colour at the lashline. Did an FOTD on it too.











<3


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2009)

Mu favorite smokey eye:
Knight Divine (lid) Carbon (crease), vanilla (highlight)
Tish, i have that quad and i was thinking of ways to use it last night. 
How do you use it?


----------



## florabundance (Apr 9, 2009)

I tried a new one yesterday, which was Black Tied & Silver Ring. worked like a charm


----------



## Darkness (Apr 9, 2009)

My old and long time favourite smokey eye is:- Electra, Silver Ring & Carbon. My new one is Sweet Sienna pigment (lid), Signed Sealed (crease), Blanc Type & Your Ladyship pigment (brow highlighters).


----------



## User67 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good thread! My 2 favorite smokey looks go like this......

Graphito paint as base on the lid
Knight Divine on the lid
Copperplate in the crease
Dazzlelight to highlight
Carbon on the outer corners & along lower lashes

Or I also love......

Delft p/p as a base on the lid
Deep Truth on the lid
Brown Script in the crease
Sketch to deepen the crease
Nylon to highlight
Sign Sealed on outer corners & along lower lashes


----------



## Terry74 (Apr 9, 2009)

I love using Chanel 'Smoky Eyes' palette: it contains four eye-shadows - matte black, shimmering dark grey, shimmering silver and shimmering white.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 9, 2009)

I like coloured smokey eye. I do either of these two placements:
1. Black gel liner on lid (I use Stila's Black smudgepot) and blend it into the crease
2. any colour on top (I love Freshwater, MUFE 92, Stars 'n Rockets and Humid) and on lower lashline
3. use a colour in the similar family as one of the above but lighter in the crease
4. Carbon in outer v and outer part of lower lashline

Or I do this placement:
1. Any colour I feel like on lid
2. A matte dark colour in the crease
3. Carbon/Graphology or Embark (depending on my lid colour) in outer v


----------



## Tahti (Apr 9, 2009)

Just thought to add in my other fave smokey eye, I love pink smokey eyes ^_^
Crystal Avalanche E/S all over the lid, and then - Illamasqua's Dizzy all over as the base, MAC Sushi Flower in the crease and on the lower lashline, and Illamasqua's Savage to deepen the crease. Touch up the highlight with MAC Gesso.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)

My smokey eye shadows really vary, but it always includes Carbon e/s.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 10, 2009)

What I usually do is

Bare Canvas as the base.
Yogurt on the inner corner.
Knight Divine over the lid.
Carbon on the outer v, a little on the crease.
Shroom for highlight.


----------



## Avozilla (Apr 10, 2009)

I use Rose, Artifact, and Beauty Marked for mine. Artifact to the crease, rose on the inner corner, and beauty Marked in the outter v.


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 12, 2009)

My brown smokey eye:
Ricepaper
Espresso
Sable
Wedge
Shroom
(I do this look all the time)

Black/grey smokey eye:
Carbon 
Nylon
Knight Divine


----------



## User67 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_My brown smokey eye:
Ricepaper
Espresso
Sable
Wedge
Shroom
(I do this look all the time)

Black/grey smokey eye:
Carbon 
Nylon
Knight Divine_

 
Where do you place the colors for the brown look?


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm with Tish on the Smoke Signals quad......that thing is a godsend! It will be a very sad day when I use the last of it.

I also like MakeUpGeek's Kim Kardashian smokey eye which is Silver Fog pigment with Charred, Black Tied, Print & White Frost eye shadows.


----------



## Exotica (Apr 12, 2009)

i'm on a real plum kick right now.. so my fav smokey eye at the moment is:

nice vice paint pot as base. apply slightly above crease.
in a pressing motion, press a little circa plum pigment all over nice vice 
apply shale eyeshadow on the crease/upper crease
apply sketch eyeshadow on the outer v
add some winged out black eyeliner and line the waterline.. add mascara and presto! you're done. i've gotten so many compliments on this look!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 13, 2009)

omg have u seen Pixiwoo's Kim Kardashian Smokey eye tut? Jeezuz christ she is freaken beautiful.  she has the best tutorials ever!
YouTube - Kim Kardashian inspired Make-up Tutorial


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 13, 2009)

YouTube - Smokey Kim Kardashian inspired look for Valentine's Day. makeup tutorial

Suzy's KK Valentine Day tut makes me forget about how bad I feel not having Smoking Eyes Quad.






I used:

Graphic Brown F/L
Mulch
Stila Black smudgepot
Texture
Nix'ie Femme
A bit of Ricepaper


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Where do you place the colors for the brown look?_

 
Ricepaper= highlight
Wedge= crease (I don't have a crease so I make one with that) 
Sable= over the crease
Shroom= on lid 
espresso= outer corner of eyes blended into sable 

I use wedge to add depth to my eyes. I hope this made sense!!


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 14, 2009)

My fav smokey eye is

Idol eyes or electra depending on my mood all over the lid
silver ring on the outter half of the lid and blended well with idol eyes
Knight devine in the crease
Black tied in the outer v
Phloof! to hightlight
Lithograph or blacktrack to line depending on my mood


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 14, 2009)

My favorite is the one taught on the MAC video tut:
M·A·C Cosmetics | The Smoky Eye with Luc

It uses a dark brown along the upper and lower lash line which gets smoked out with a brush and gone over with Satin Tape and then the Satin goes all over the lid, using upward strokes from the lash line to achieve a gentle fade of one color from the lash line to the crease.  Then I put Woodwinked in the inner corner and Mystery in the outer corner (I think they use Smut though).  

I also like the too faced blue and green smokey eye which I replicate using humid and deep truth.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 15, 2009)

I tried copperplate with typographic today and it's gorgeous!

copperplate all over the lid
typographic on the crease and outer v
vanilla highlight

<3

i have brown eyes and copperplate really brings out the color of my eyes and somehow makes them brighter.
imho it will suit everyone


----------



## Alexis45 (Nov 30, 2009)

I really love this video on creating smokey eyes. I look a lot like this one girl, so that's my fav coloring. 

Josephines Day Spa - Create Smokey Eyes


----------



## joneskat84 (Dec 1, 2009)

For a classic smokey eye I love my smoking eyes quad and my 2008 smokey eyes palette and for a little variation I use my royal assets metallic eyes palette but my favorite are colored smokey eyes

Greens
Nylon for highlight
Lucky green all over lid (dc'ed, can use bio green)
Humid at the outer corner and into crease
Femme noir over the majority of humid (dc'ed, can skip)
Carbon or black tied in the very outer crease

Pink/purple
Nylon for highlight
All the glitters right under nylon
Expensive pink on lid
Cranberry in outer corner and in crease
Star violet in outer crease and lightly in crease
Beauty marked in very outer corner

Blue
Femme fi highlight
Tily crease
Nars china blue on lid

I also always highlight the inner corners of my eye with my highlight color and do my bottom lashline with the same colors from lightest to darkest. Add black liner and mascara/falsies and I'm done


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 5, 2009)

Classic black smokey eye:
Crystal Avalanche for highlight and inner corners
Electra for lid
Copperplate for crease and bottom lashline
Typographic for outer v

Yup that's pretty much it.


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 6, 2009)

I have many different smokey eye looks but, gilt by association and sketch is my fav!!!!

apply painterly pp over entire lid

gba on lid

sketch in crease and outter V

line 2/3 lower lash line with sketch.....ABS. Gorgeous!!!


----------

